# REALLY wish I would have never smoked weed...



## existential_artist (Nov 26, 2009)

I am baffled by how many people have begun their experience of DP/DR by smoking weed. I enjoyed weed for a long time, then one day, I started tripping out and I went so far out of my body and reality that I was watching my life from a flickering reel screen like in a movie. It was by far the most traumatic and horrific experience of my entire life. I have even made this terrible association between this trauma and weed to the point that I don't even like to be around it because it takes me back to the trauma.

I am sad to learn that there is no real way to cure this feeling. But I am hopeful that maybe I can just learn how to live with it in the best way that I can. On the positive side I do find myself with some great analytical abilities because I feel so detached from reality. It helps me see things around me very clearly such as underlying currents that are happening between people and in their personalities, etc. Certainly helps when you are a psychology student!

I wanted to say I feel for everyone who suffers from this feeling. It is scary and it takes a long time to get used to it, if you can ever really get used to it at all. I have had this for 5 years now and I think it is simply about how to live with it and still have a happy life.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

You would of probably got DP even if you have not smoked pot.

Have you had a stressful life or anything??


----------



## ntt89 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hindsight is 20/20 man. Intoxicants seem to intensify the feeling. I found that weed and alcohol intensifies it but as the above post suggests it may not be the root cause. Ive been off weed for years and hardly ever drink and when i do i try to do it responsibly. I was diagnosed primarily with OCD and anxiety disorder but the DP is becoming a big problem. Im starting to think that the best thing to do is to resolve the negative thoughts through a combination of self help therapy and if need be, psychological/psychiatric therapy or medication, or even a mix of the two. Im rambling on, you probably already have a coping mechanism or some working theory on how to deal, its just good to talk about this sometimes.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

cosmic,
It's a blessing and a curse to be so sensitive to other people's energy. I feel too much now, and it causes me to isolate more, and to feel hurt too badly when there are emotional problems in relationships. My DP is weed induced.


----------



## Borisus (Nov 13, 2009)

It is not weed. Cause and effect prove that. With it, you experience the disorder, without it you're fine. Since none of us are fine with or without, we are suffering from something beyond just a toke. Plus, I have the same thing and it began before I smoked my first joint.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

The DP was weed induced. There's plenty of scientific evidence to support that it does induce DP. I may have dissociated a little bit before smoking the pot but, not have gotten to the 24/7 DP, which includes the fear and physical symptoms. I felt like a million bucks and good in my own skin the minute before I smoked the weed. An hour after the weed, I felt like I wanted to die, and have struggled to get my old self back since then.


----------

